# ありがとう, よ



## pauro13

ano, sumimasen.. "what do you want to say", ja onegaishimasu! arigatou yo.

mod note
The thread has been branched from the discussion in the following thread:
Could you please


----------



## frequency

pauro13, yes good when you speak to someone. But I humbly suggest you Onegaishimasu is good when used at the end of conversation.
You say 'Could you please..', the listener will say yes. Then you say Yoroshiku Onegaishimasu. If the answer is no, you can't say Yoroshiku..., though. You need another different solution. And you don't need 'yo'..but I don't like this error correction!


----------



## pauro13

yo is a particle I bet used by people in Japan that emphasizes closeness between of whom they speak with I guess? it is similar to the yo! that we used to hear from westernian people. Anyways, please correct me if I'am wrong. My Japanese knowledge is yet that of N4 and N5.. Thanks! By the way, Please help me find a good kanji converter online, because my keyboard is US and I can't seem to find ways on writing kanjis. tanomu yo!


----------



## frequency

Congrats on the new thread, pauro13.



pauro13 said:


> yo is a particle I bet used by people in Japan  that emphasizes closeness between of whom they speak with I guess?


Yes, that's right.

I'll have to correct my  mention a bit. I'm sorry. Yes we say arigatoyo　ありがとよ！ and  arigatone　ありがとね！(short _to_), both of which are casual. But we don't say/write ありがとう、よ or  ありがとうよ.

Note that ありがとよ！sounds less polite and ありがとね！is common. Just memorise them. By the way, ありがとう、よ or ありがとうよ is nothing critical, offensive errors anyway. Sounds lovely a bit, giving an impact on the listener No joke.


----------



## pauro13

I just got that expression from a *J*apanese friend of mine*.  T*here were lots of them actually, they were the ones teaching me Japanese and I taught them English too. We communicate in Facebook. Anyways, I've noticed that women uses ne and men uses yo*.* That's what I noticed from every Japanese including animes*.* And there are lots of spelling issues as well on how they used their characters, maybe just to give visual designs on how they want their constructions to look like. For example, a friend of mine use to spelled dayo as だ and a small character よ.


----------



## Flaminius

I shan't get into the details without any context, but generally よ marks the information in one's statement as something that has not been shared with the listener.  In contrast, ね assumes that the information is shared.

ありがとうね, or more casually, ありがとね, conveys your thanks and assumes that the interlocutor knows that you are grateful.  This is not very strange since saying ありがとう itself is an expression of thanks.  [Thank you.  I think you know how much I appreciate it but again, thank you.]

ありがとうよ (this is too formal/bossy to be used in modern contexts) or ありがとよ on the other hand assumes that the interlocutor does not know you are thankful.  Again, since saying ありがとう is already an expression of thankfulness, "Perhaps you don't know but I am thankful" nuance entails irony such as:
Don't be so ingratiating.  As if I am not thankful enough!


----------



## frequency

Yes I know..よ and ね are bothersome. But take time! Omitting them could be one of solution, and don't focus on them too much. We say Samui yo! Samui ne! but don't Ohayo yo or Ohayo ne because Good morning is exclamation. That's the way it is.



pauro13 said:


> dayo as だ and a small character よ.


だょ？It's getting a popular expression on the Internet.


----------



## 涼宮

frequency said:


> Yes I know..よ and ね are bothersome. But take time! Omitting them could be one of solution, and don't focus on them too much. We say Samui yo! Samui ne! but don't Ohayo yo or Ohayo ne because Good morning is exclamation. That's the way it is.
> 
> 
> だょ？It's getting a popular expression on the Internet.



And are JP pronouncing it as 'dyo'? or so far it's only a written tendency but still pronounced as だよ?

To me, the よ and ね are merely filler words in おはよう, Japanese like to spam some particles just for the sake of it, さ、ね、よ. I've heard things like: あのさ、海に行ってさ、友達と遊んでさ、楽しかったさ！


----------



## frequency

Yes, だょ is a written tendency, and just to get a funny visual effect. We can't pronounce だょ笑　say だよ.


----------



## pauro13

皆、すごい。じゃ、日本語が教えてこれね。ｘD


----------

